# What type of soaper are you? (humor thread)



## dixiedragon (Jun 26, 2015)

Inspired by this hilarious page on Kathy Miller's site:
http://www.millersoap.com/soapertypes.html

So, what type are you? What types have you observed here at SMF, at craft shows, etc?

I only included the first entry - it's a whole long page and it's a great read!

[SIZE=-1]


> [SIZE=-1]I really think that Rachael from the Latherings Forum should write her own soapmaking book. It would make for a delightful read and she has tried lots of innovative things in her soapmaking with mixed results. I admire her spirit of adventure and experimentation. When I asked her why she had a prejudice against palm oil, this was her response. She has given her permission for me to share it. I hooted more than once while reading it and hope you'll enjoy it as well. Which type of soaper are you? ;-)[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=+1]*Subject: Why palm means so little to me.*[/SIZE]Date: 12/13 9:51 PMFrom: RachaelThis has been my observation of my fellow soapers. I think that there are a few different types of soapers. They tend to focus on a unique area and strive to fill that need in themselves. There is some overlap of major interest, but most people focus on a given area ...some concentric circles of interest form around the primary one and the rest become secondary. Along with that, comes a disdain for "the rest". It might help to describe my fondness for plastic buckets of canola oil from Costco and not wanting anything to do with the fad of palm oil, and my purchase of fifty dollar fo's to scent 2 batches of soap!--Yes, I have done that!
> *The Naturalists:* EO's [SIZE=-1](essential oils)[/SIZE], not FO's [SIZE=-1](fragrance oils)[/SIZE], and unscented too. No pigments that aren't totally from nature. No sandalwood 'cuz it's endangered, a lot of hemp, recycled paper wrapper with natural inks. These guys equate a shower with their soap with running naked through the hot, dank, primordial jungle of our distant ancestors.
> *The Veggies: *No animal fats. No animal stearic acid. No beeswax. No milk. A lot of guilt with palmitic acid use even. No musk. Hippy soap.
> ...


[/SIZE]


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 26, 2015)

I am definitely a 10-Minute Tracer and also a Scenter. My first soaping experience, in which I added camellia buds to my first ever batch, insured I would not be an Additive soaper.


----------



## kumudini (Jun 26, 2015)

I am the veggie, mostly naturalist, over tracer and I remember another type in that list that wasn't mentioned here, the chooser kind who has many diff soaps in the shower stall and I also use clay a lot.


----------



## Viore (Jun 26, 2015)

I am a Colorist =)


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 26, 2015)

The expense artist, rancher, 10 minute tracer, and scenter that is me in a nutshell with the exception that I make way more than one batch a week! (Closer to a batch a day on average).


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 26, 2015)

LOL 

I'm the 10-minute tracer, rancher, scenter, colorist, latherist for sure! lol


IrishLass


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jun 26, 2015)

I am definitely The Rancher, The 10 Minute Tracer (but just because my stick blender has super powers, I swear...I've never had a batch take longer than 2 minutes to trace while using that blender), and The Scenter. I do make unscented for those that are sensitive or just prefer fragrance free but I LOVE scents. I have to sniff everything, even the unscented bars have a scent. 

I met another soaper at my market last week and I'm pretty sure she's The Colorist, The Scenter, and The Namer.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm a combo of several -  
I'm an Expense Artist, a Ten-Minute Tracer, a Colorist, a Scenter, and a Namer. LOL


----------



## JayJay (Jun 26, 2015)

I am a ten-minute tracer and namer. 

Started out naturalist, and turning into a rancher. 

I'm a tortured scenter and wanna be latherist.


----------



## Nevada (Jun 26, 2015)

Trans Vegi-Rancher


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh Jeez,

I feel like being all of these: Additive Type, Scenter, Colorist, Latherist

Has made me this: Expense Artist

In truth I only get to make one or two batches a week since I don't sell and need to limit myself or become overrun.  So those batches had better be good, dern it!


----------



## commoncenz (Jun 26, 2015)

I am a Rancher, Hard Bar, Scenter ... who will eventually add Colorist to the list as soon as I figure out this swirling stuff. I'd also say I have a small tendency towards Expense Artist since I only make about a batch a week and would love to have shelves overflowing with ingredients, additives and colors.


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm an absent-minded speed-freak mad-scientist kind of soaper.  I forget to write stuff down, so I just rely on SoapCalc screenshots.  I prefer HP because I want to use the soap yesterday.  I suit up like I'm ready for chemical warfare. And I weigh everything waaay too much!  (I tare the container, fill it, lift it & make sure it zeros, put it back & make sure it weighs the correct amount, do that a few times, empty and scrape container & return to scale to make sure it reads zero.  Yep.  I am seriously OCD.   I. Can't. Stop. Laughing.)

Snorter.  Add that to the list, too.  I'm making that one up.  I go into the curing room for no reason other to sniff.  I like the smell of the various soaps in there doing their thing.  In fact, I am going snorting right now!!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 26, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Snorter. Add that to the list, too. I'm making that one up. I go into the curing room for no reason other to sniff. I like the smell of the various soaps in there doing their thing. In fact, I am going snorting right now!!


 
Yep- I definitely need to add that one to my list, too!  


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm expense, 10 minute, scenter, colorist    And proud of it.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm The expense artist/the colorist


----------



## green soap (Jun 26, 2015)

naturalist, veggie, hard bar, ten minute tracer, latherist, and namer.   

Ten minutes, seriously?  this is a long time, I'd say 1-5 minutes for me.

trying to suppress tendencies toward scenter and colorist.


----------



## skayc1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm an expense artist/colorist/latherist/scenter.


----------



## MoonStruck (Jun 27, 2015)

Both Scenter and Colourist and a bit of a Namer... Can I can myself a Mixologist?


----------



## soapswirl (Jun 27, 2015)

Veggie/scenter/colourist/latherist. And yes 10 minute tracer seems way too long for me - give me 1 or 2 minutes!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm a Castile maker (at least, I make alot of them but I also make all veggie and animal fat soap so maybe I'm just weird) a scenter for sure and a namer. I've got soaps called "Arabian nights, Drops of Jupiter, The Pub, Amethyst Aura, Old Glory. I loooove me some naming. I also think I'm trying into a colorist.

Also, even with Castile, I get trace in like 2 minutes! 10 minutes? Maybe SB's have just gotten better.


----------



## Judiraz (Jun 27, 2015)

I love color and scents and was all veggie until I started hanging out on this forum....now I'm lovin' the LARD!!!!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 27, 2015)

Rancher (subcategory lardist), colorist, scenter, and, resultingly, an expense artist. I am eventually going (distant future, guys, don't worry) to have to start trying to sell just to (a) get rid of it and (b) see if I can deduct it from my taxes.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 27, 2015)

Let's see.. I'd say I'm a Veggie (but love using milks and honey!), slightly an Oil Investor (love mango butter in soap), an Additive Type, a Ten-minute Tracer, and most definitely a major Scenter and Colorist!


----------



## Alprinceton (Jun 27, 2015)

Lardist, latherer, 
I tend to binge soaping, 

(like other people check the fridge for food at 2:00 o'clock in the morning. i always make sure I have a 1 lb masterbatch on hand, just incase I need to make a soap at night)


----------



## xoticsoaps (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm an oil investing, additive type (mine are mostly liquids and powder) with a thing for naming soap! :mrgreen: Man, I've been coming across funny things online all day.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 27, 2015)

So I read the whole page and for a month I thought I might be the Mad Scientist


But then I read the description and realized No!

But I do think I could be the Rancherand 
THE TWELVE-STEP SOAPER: Sees a lot of these obsessions in herself. Agrees that there is probably a support group out there, but doesn't really want to be cured!!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 28, 2015)

Great picture, Pepsi Girl!  Very convincing


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 29, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Great picture, Pepsi Girl!  Very convincing



Thanks just messing around with my sister!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 29, 2015)

"Pepsi Girl" a woman after my own heart.  Ain't nothing better than the sound of a Pepsi being cracked open.  My friends laugh because I refer to Pepsi as the "Elixer of the Gods."  Love me some Pepsi!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 29, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> "Pepsi Girl" a woman after my own heart.  Ain't nothing better than the sound of a Pepsi being cracked open.  My friends laugh because I refer to Pepsi as the "Elixer of the Gods."  Love me some Pepsi!



 Precisely!! Doing the Happy Dance!


----------



## biarine (Jun 29, 2015)

I am a butter addict and I love the feels of soap with cocoa or mango butter on it.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm so a scenter, expense, 12 stepper,   and everything else depending on the moon, tides and placement of Jupiter at a giving moment. Maybe there's a multiple personalities soaper?


----------

